# Solved: Tony Hawk's Underground 2 - gamepad problem



## Smartguy01 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi, everybody. So this is my problem:

I install THUG 2 (Tony Hawk's Underground 2).
I plug in my Logitec Joystick/Gamepad (which is normally detected by my psx emulator and PES [Pro Evolution Soccer]).
I start the game.
And my gamepad/joystick has no effect on tha gameplay, and in the in-game settings there is no option to configure your controls or even your joystick.

ny suggestions, if there is any out-game application which controls the gamepad (like in PES)? I don't know so please help me.

Thnx for reading,
SG01


----------



## Smartguy01 (Oct 15, 2008)

bump

It's solved, I just needed to go in the program files folder, and opet the THUG2_english.exe

In there I could edit my gamepad controls, thug 2 keypad controls etc.

SG01


----------

